# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  تشريح بوردة  x6 32g

## GSM-AYA



----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## bouhelal

مشكورين  للافاده  يا طيب

----------


## kojyy

ممتاز تسلم ايدك يا بوب

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ع**مل ممت**از ت**سلم انا**ملك ي**اهند**سة
بار**ك الل**ه في**ك ++**++*

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

الف شكر بارك الله فيك

----------


## king of royal

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## راشدمحمد

جزيت خيرا

----------


## Micro man82

اجتهاد ممتاز وعمل جميل :Smile:

----------


## charafi

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## kano

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## rmou12

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## أبوملك@

اجتهاد ممتاز وعمل جميل :Smile:

----------


## البوب شريف

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## عاطف حبيب

*جزاك الله كل خير*  *وجعله في ميزان حسناتك* **

----------


## البوب شريف

الف شكر بارك الله فيك

----------


## Mohamed Aamri

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## تقنس

بارك  اللة فيك  اخى الكريم

----------


## hasham

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

